# Long-term Summer Storage in Florida



## coskip (Apr 22, 2008)

We are new 5th wheel owners.  We will be leaving it in Florida from May 1st until January 2009.  It will be closed up during this time and left out in the open.  Does anyone have any advice on what's the best thing to do when closing up a unit for long periods of time in Florida?  Thank you for your help...Donna


----------



## DARLING (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Welcome Donna to our forum

LOCK YOUR DEADBOLT LOCK!

Make sure there is absolutely NO food for the critters.  They will take over...Ants Mice Roaches 

Put foil,shiney side out, in/on your windows to reflect heat :laugh:  :laugh:  & protect from UV. 

If you are comfortable with where you are storing your 5er ok....If not get a pin lock.

I would also think about disconnecting the battery.  There are many 5er's owners here that can advise you better on that.

Darlin


----------



## coskip (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Darlin,

Thank you so much for the welcome and also for your advice.  We have the silver insulation pieces cut for all our windows and are hoping that will help.  All food will be gone and we will vacuum and put down ant traps.  I'm told to put out kitty litter to absorb any moisture that will get inside even though it will be closed up tight.

Yes, we will definitely lock the deadbolt lock!  We are fortunate in that we are in a gated community so it should be somewhat secure.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

I don't know anything about the kitty litter but I guess it cannot hurt.  Make sure the litter has silica in it for absorption.

As for the ant traps make sure that they are against the walls, next to the plumbing pipes, not in the middle of the room. Use disposable gloves to place the ant traps so they do not pick up YOUR scent.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Hey coskip, welcome to the forum.  I also use insulated foam pads in all my vents to keep the sun from shinning down through the vents onto the furniture and causing dry rot.  Park on boards to get your tires off the ground.  Make sure you blow (air 30 lbs psi) all the water out of your water lines.  You could get algae or something growing in there if you leave them full of water.  Also pour some RV anti-freeze or holding tank treatment in your kitchen/bathroom/shower sink traps.  Same reason as the water lines.  Ounce of prevention.


----------



## coskip (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Darlin,

Never thought about disposable gloves when handling the ant traps.  Good idea, thanks!


----------



## coskip (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

DL, thanks for the "welcome" and also for all the great advice!  I do have some of those insulated foam squares for the vents and will do that.  We will be parked on concrete so am guessing I will not have to park on boards.  Thanks for the advice also about the water lines, etc.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Donna

You may think about putting the jacks down to stabilize the unit & take the weight off the tires, so you do not have a flat spot on your tires.   This can cause premature aging of the tires.

Darlin


----------



## coskip (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Darlin,

Thanks for the suggestion about the jacks and tires!  Good idea!

Once again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## coskip (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida


----------



## DARLING (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Tire covers would be nice to protect from sunburn but they are not cheap & can easily taken.
May want to think about using scrap plywood for this purpose. Not necessary but everything helps.

Darlin


----------



## coskip (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Hi Darlin,

Yes, we've put tire covers on our tires.  We are in a gated park so hopefully they will not get stolen.  

Do you know anything about charcoal?  We've never put that down and I'm not sure what or where to buy it.  Is charcoal briquettes (for barbecues) what people are talking about when they say to put charcoal down?  I have no clue.  Thanks again!


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

I don't blow out the water lines (I do flush the lines really good when I return in the fall), I do empty the hot water tank, flush the grey and black tanks good, put the silver covers on the inside of the windows, lock all the windows, disconnect the battery, turn off and clean out the fridge (leave door open), remove all food items totally, lock the dead bolts and other door locks, let some air out of the tires (they are on wood in sandy area) and also the spare tire (the temp can get pretty hot and it will blow a tire if it is full of air to max), and lastly, I put off a bug bomb just before leaving for the summer.  I also, have a friend check on the trailer once in a while and the owner of the park keeps pretty good tabs of trailers left for the summer months.   BTW, I cover my tires with the grey plastic heavy duty tarps and tie them on really good and I also have four tie downs on the trailer for heavy winds.  If hurricane is coming, I'll go get the trailer and move it inland til weather passes.  Only takes me about 15 hours to drive down to get the trailer and since I am retired, it is no big deal to do that.  Just some thoughts I had ......


----------



## DARLING (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Donna

 I have no idea about the charcoal.  Ask who ever told you about it to explain it better to you.

Then you can tell all of us   

Darlin


----------



## coskip (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Thanks!  I'll do that!


----------



## coskip (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Archer,

Thank you so much for your input.  I appreciate you taking the time to respond.  You've got some great ideas that will definitely be helpful.  I like the idea about the bug bomb.  We've been talking about doing that before we leave.  I like the idea of setting it off when we close and lock the doors!

Unfortunately, we live in NH so if a hurricane comes through this way, I will be crying real tears!

Again, thanks!


----------



## DARLING (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Donna

Look at it this was.....You are more likely to see snow(shiver shiver) in NH than we are to be hit again by hurricanes in Fla. :laugh

Darlin


----------



## coskip (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

Darlin,

Now you know WHY I'm here (in FL)!      ...and by the way, I like your odds!


----------



## DARLING (Apr 26, 2008)

Re: Long-term Summer Storage in Florida

WE have been here since the mid 80's & Charley was the only one that caused any damage to our sitck house.  

So consider the odds.    Snow or Hurricane

Darlin


----------

